# Dropped RCS Eggs



## stinxo (Apr 9, 2008)

Had my 5.5g red cherry shrimp tank up and running for about 3 months and haven't gotten one berried shrimp yet. Today I noticed one shrimp with her eggs seemingly half in her belly and half outside. The shrimp seemed to be struggling to pull her eggs in or so I thought. But after about an hour of fiddling around with the group of eggs, she left it. No shrimplets for me this time! 





































The eggs are now just hanging there in the hairgrass. Any chance they'll make it?


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

stinxo said:


> Had my 5.5g red cherry shrimp tank up and running for about 3 months and haven't gotten one berried shrimp yet. Today I noticed one shrimp with her eggs seemingly half in her belly and half outside. The shrimp seemed to be struggling to pull her eggs in or so I thought. But after about an hour of fiddling around with the group of eggs, she left it. No shrimplets for me this time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never experience this but have heard of shrimps dropping their eggs when they're stress.


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

They will also drop the eggs if for whatever reason they aren't fertalized.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

What dechlorinator are you using?

Use Prime. Don't use that Amquel+ stuff.


----------



## volkracing99 (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry about your cherry egg...

May I know what kind of plant is that?
They look really nice...


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

You can attempt to artificially hatch them. Put it in a small container, add and airstone and do water changes daily (or every 2 days or so). Some may hatch, though I don't know if it's really worth it.

My snowballs have abandoned fertilized eggs before. She threw them out via molting. She left 2-3 eggs on the old shell, the rest hatched. I was sad, because I could see that these eggs had eyes :-( So close to hatching, yet abandoned. 

Ah well, good luck with your cherries!


----------



## kingfish92 (Aug 18, 2008)

one of mine has kinda the same situation, it has one eggs just barely hanging on her side, think its gonna fall pretty soon


----------



## RoyalFizbin (Mar 7, 2006)

When i first got cherry shrimp, I artificially hatched some eggs by placing the abandoned eggs in a net and placed near the flow of my filter. Once you get an established colony of shrimp, you wont care about droped eggs. 
How big were the shrimp when you got them? 3 months seems kind of long. Perhaps your water conditions aren't that good. With the thickness of your hairgrass, i assume you fertilize this tank. I have a shrimp tank that i dont fertilize and the shrimp reproduce fast. There are some cherry shrimp in my other tanks that i fertilize but the shrimp reproduce very slowly in those tanks.


----------



## greyhoundfan (Mar 17, 2006)

Beautiful pics. Sorry about the situation you took them in. I agree with Royal.. 3 mos. is a long time to go w/o having a berried shrimp.. once they start there's no stopping them. Hopefully you're right over the edge.


----------



## conebone69 (Feb 18, 2009)

this is happening to me! my red cherry shrimps are dropping their eggs. i am very sad.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

I just had one trying not to drop her eggs , but she did , I put them in a breeder net next to the airflow , who knows maybe they'll hatch ,, this is the first of my shrimp to become berried in my tank pretty blueish eggs


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

epicfish said:


> What dechlorinator are you using?
> 
> Use Prime. Don't use that Amquel+ stuff.


 What's wrong with Amquel+?


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

I've noticed that a few of the first-timer berried RCS are stupid when laying their eggs and get them caught on other stuff, not their swimmerets. The second time around they normally succeed.


----------



## requiem (Oct 25, 2008)

*kinda tough*

I find it kinda tough to save eggs like that. I tried putting them in a hatchery (essentially a very fine mesh bag) under good current but they essentially decomposed 

Hope you have better luck! If you find a trick let us know.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

mine are already looking like a moldy mess , and they were constantly moving in the water current  nothing works like a mommy I guess


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Axelrodi202 said:


> What's wrong with Amquel+?


Causes shrimp to drop their eggs. I don't know what chemical it is, but it's generally not recommended to use Amquel+ in shrimp breeding tanks.


----------

